# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Как вы пришли к ЕР или не пришли, или не к ЕР =)

## Домик в деревне

Вопрос назрел. 
Как вы узнали о ЕР и что в нем вам близко?

Я лично не считаю термин _Естественные Родители_ точно отражающим суть, мне нравится английская формулировка: _родители, следующие за потребностями ребенка._

Я знаю, что у многих женщин внутренний природный курс во взращивании ребенка именно ер-ориентированный, он сильнее предрассудков и им не надо даже прикладывать усилий - оно само все получается. Кто-то только из опыта взращивания старшего извлекает выводы и уже меньше экспериментирует на младшем ребенке, действует сообразно опыту. Есть такие, кто много и тщательно штудирует информацию во время беременности. Все по-разному, кто-то раньше, кто-то позже. 

Наверное, когда говорят о ЕР, имеют ввиду: грудное вскармливание, высаживание, ношение в слинге, совместный сон, педагогический прикорм, отказ от прививок. Все берут что-то близкое и подходящее именно для конкретной семьи, т.е. набор у всех разный. Вот меня интересует ЕР как жизненная философия, к которой мы все в какой-то мере пришли. *Вот ЧЕМ и КЕМ этот подход был вдохновлен?* Меня интересует.

Расскажу про нас. Лет в 14 мне уже хотелось детей. Я думала об этом, всегда хотела работать с детьми. Потом уже в педе на ин.язе (не помню, какой курс, наверное, первый, Ласточка меня поправит) нам дали задание законспектировать книгу Януша Корчака "Как любить ребенка". Мы сидели в Белинке и строчили и какие-то мысли записывались на подкорку. Потом получилось действительно работать в школе, в садике, на курсах с детьми и все время думала, как важно все, что видит ребенок в семье, насколько он считывает настроения родителей и повторяет. Про роды не думала, вернее боялась думать, что страшно, что больно. 
Гинеколог подтвердила беременность и сразу выдала, что угроза и спросила что-то вроде "будете оставлять?" Вот как неприятно это слышать. Такая радость и страх одновременно. Уложили меня тепленькую в больницу на сохранения, мужа не пускали, мед.персонал тоже особой дружелюбностью не был отягощен.  Там когда я писала заявления на допуск мужа, мне с иронией сказали: "А что вы хотите, когда будете в роддоме, то время посещений еще реже". Потом я узнала, что роддом роддому рознь, но уже задумалась, что в рд не хочу попадать 
Читала, копалась в форумах, много смотрела видео родов на ютюбе на 90% англоязычного, где женщины рожали с дулами или акушерками дома. Просто смотрела, потом читала про роддома. А потом как-то ехала в гости к однокурснице под Обнинск и в электричке напротив меня села женщина, с которой я разговорилась. Женщина средних лет рассказала, как рожала первого ребенка еще в союзе в роддоме, а потом младшего дома с акушеркой и как ее муж ей сильно помог, и что он иногда забывает день рождения старшего, но младшего помнит всегда, т.к. рожал его сам. Потом я вернулась домой и на работу, нашла курсы поблизости от работы и стала ходить туда на занятия. В первое же занятие увидела акушерку и поняла, что это мое, что с ней могу. 
Ну и на курсах познакомилась с сумасшедшими мамашами, которые кормят грудью деток с полным набором зубов, таскают деток на себе, кормят кусочками еды, а не пюрешками и, о ужас, спят со всеми детьми в одной постели. Многое казалось странным сначала, потом с появлением ребенка оказалось логичным и очень удобным.
А еще! моя отдельная гордость, уже потом, когда я всем объяснила, что несмотря на сложности в начале, я буду кормить грудью долго, выяснилось, что моя бабушка кормила папу в тандеме с его сестрой, а разница у них два года. Он уже разговаривал и говорил: "Мама, иди, дай сиси". Так что ЕР - это не новый вирус, это хорошо забытое старое.

----------


## Амина

Я узнала вообще об альтернативном родительстве в 2001, кажется.... Когда мой двоюродный брат с женой родили дома первенца. Вот тогда мир перевернулся и все остальное вемя мои мысли работали только в этом направлении. А брат стал крестным моего первенца, рожденного дома))

----------


## kosharrr

Меня очень вдохновило домашнее рождение Дамира(сыночка Леси)  вообще на мысли об альтернативе в этом деле. А потом случилось забеременнеть, и там невидимым ангелом Олеся курировала меня. Прочувствова весь космос сполна, хотя мое сохранение в больнице было наоборот очень хорошим(санаторий, суперотношение персонала, каждодневыне прогулки в ближайшем парке с мужем). Как-то Лесь кинула ссылку на ЖЖсообщество - дети в семье-(Озерова писала про свой опыт ГВ, кажется) и я его стала почитывать. Ну вот там и того,..узнала про ЕР. Мне бы хотелось, чтобы в этом не было категоричности, а действительно то, что нужно каждой семье. Например, я ну никак не могу отказатся от прививок с нашим вопросом по туберкулезу в семье...А ГВ СС и слингоношение нас полностью удовлетворяют. Кстати, насчет слингов (Скитальцева припомнила семейную историю про тандем в ГВ) я начала маму готовить во время беременности, что собираюсь носить на себе, а она так иронично: думаешь Америку открываешь? Твоя бабушка младших братьев так носила в тканом полотне. Представляете, оно до сих пор живо!!!!!!!!!! Его закопали во время войны как ценность, потом откопали и оно живет у нас в качестве теплейшего пледа по сей день !!!! (Фанаты шерстяных дидимосов умрут от зависти). Так что ЕР это проверенная столетиями практика.

----------


## Домик в деревне

kosharrr, а есть фотки этого пледа? так любопытно взглянуть, а то я тут мру от зависти =)

----------


## kazangi

Наш путь к ЕР начался задолго до того, как возникли мысли о ребенке. С курса психконсультирования в педе. Тогда в голову прочно засело - ребенок сам знает, что ему нужно. Примерно в то же время в Калугу приезжал Чарковский, мы с тогда еще не мужем, ходили на встречу с ним. Перед встречей на парах смотрели всякие фильмы о водных родах и детях, рожденных в воде, очень красивые, вдохновляющие! Уже потом слушали Чарковского. Много говорили об услышанном, искали инфу. Но это были лишь первые зерна...
 Через несколько лет наша подруга родила дома. Все начало вспоминаться, уже более осознанно, т.к. к тому времени мы сами планировали ребенка. Рожали в роддоме, т.к. к родам я не готовилась никак вообще. С рождением дочи пошло-поехало: носили постоянно на руках, не могли просто оторваться от нее, наглядеться, передавали друг другу. Я брала покормить, папа носил все остальное время, так было 4 месяца. Мы были в деревне, там с этим было просто, спать правда в кроватку клали, пространства не хватало спать вместе. По возвращении домой купили первый сск, не очень удачный, плохо регулировался, но мы ему очень радовались и активно использовали. Потом появился шарф...стали спать вместе...подключили выделенку - узнали, что мы не одни такие)) и это называется ЕР

----------


## Jazz

А наше ЕР складывалось, как мозаика - из разных-разных кусочков и источников.
В моей голове философия ЕР прижилась легко, наверно, благодаря тому, как растили меня мои родители (абсолютно не ЕР в смысле способов ухода за ребенком, но ЕР в смысле понимания его самости). Ну и учеба на психфаке дала свое. Я даже на 2 и 3 курсе курсовые писала по психологии беременности, опросы в консультации проводила.  Сейчас смешно вспоминать...
ГВ - это мой "пунктик". Я пока ходила беременная чаще всего мечтала о том, что вот родится мой Тимошка и буду я его кормить грудью! Обязательно! Благодаря этим желанию и уверенности, наладить ГВ не помешали ни приход молока только на шестые сутки после родов, ни огромная трещина в 2/3 соска, которую я не могла вылечить 1,5 месяца, ни советы "доброжелателей".
Слинг я впервые "вживую" увидела 2 года назад у семейства своих однокурсников - они пришли на День факультета со своей трехмесячной дочкой в слинге. Мне эта идея очень понравилась и первое, что я купила в приданное своему мелкому, был ССК. Купила, кстати, в одном из калужских детских магазинов, практически первый попавшийся, потому что не знала тогда о существовании альтернатив. К счастью, ССК оказался удачным.
К идее СС пришла во время беременности после рассказа своей подруги о том, как она долго мучалась с укладыванием сынишки в кроватку, а потом однажды оставила его в своей постели, и с тех пор они так и спят и не нарадуются. Я подумала: чего мучаться? А только потом узнала о значении СС для успешного ГВ и развития малыша.
Все это было интуитивно, я делала так, как считала лучше для мелкого и для себя.
Где-то на последних месяцах беремености одна замечательная девушка пригласила меня в группу "ЕР в Калуге" на известном сайте. За что этой девушке, а также создательнице группы ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!  Именно благодаря группе я узнала о том, что все это - ЕР, что у нас есть единомышленники, про высаживания, пед.прикорм... Жаль только, что тогда доступ в интернет у меня был очень ограничен и я не успела перечитать весь форум до рождения мелкого. Не было у меня тогда информации о всех "прелестях" больничного родовспоможения, и несмотря на мою первоначальную уверенность в своих силах, я растерялась, послушала других, а не себя и малыша, и получили мы с Тимошкой абсолютно неестественное рождение.
Ух, накатала! Но, какой вопрос, такой и ответ.

----------


## Амина

СИжу, улыбаюсь... Так приятно читать истории... И вообще.. Приятно) Что не зря я уже 4 года "двигаю идею в массы"))) Эх... 

Кстати, заметила, что очень много среди нас бывших студентов психфака... ))) Мой брат, тот самый, тоже выпускник психфака))) К чему бы это?

----------


## kazangi

Да, есть такое, причем наши ряды все пополняются и пополняются))) выпускниками психфака. Хотя я лично знаю нескольких выпускников - ярых противников ЕР.
Психфак многое переворачивает во взглядах на жизнь...заставляет искать варианты, альтернативы, компромиссы... видимо, это отражается и на отношении к родительству.

Относительно себя еще хочу сказать, у меня не было перед глазами примера "классического" воспитания, не было детей у окружающих меня людей и я этой сферой и не интересовалась. Может быть, если бы был такой пример, я бы не видела ничего страшного в бутылке и соске, ходунках и вожжах, кто знает... Но мой мозг был свободен от всего этого и возможно поэтому принципы ЕР так легко вписались в мою жизнь с рождением дочки. Мы смотрели на нее и действовали интуитивно, больше полагаясь на свое родительское "чутье", чем на советы врачей, родственников, книжек... Так же и относительно ГВ - мне просто в голову не приходило, что можно кормить как-то иначе. как некоторые покупают бутылку и смесь на роды - "вдруг молока не будет" или "надо же чем-то кормить, пока молоко не придет". Помню, на последних неделях беременности зашла в детский магазин, искала мягкую махровую клеенку, чтоб голопопить на ней, увязалась за мной еще одна беременная. Поговорили с ней о приданом, что нужно, что не нужно... Она у меня стала спрашивать, какую соску я буду покупать и сколько штук, а в моем мысленном образе ребенка не было соски! Короче она меня поставила в тупик этим вопросом, на что я поставила ее в тупик своим вопросом - "а зачем вообще соску покупать" и сбежала. 
А все эти прибамбасы для кормления - смеси, бутылки, подогреватели, стерилизаторы...что там еще бывает... - почему-то я воспринимала как для больных детей, не укладывалось в моем сознании, что при наличии полной груди молока и имея кучу времени в декретном отпуске, можно добровольно здоровому ребенку все это впихнуть. 
Сумбурно написала, но я думаю меня поймете.

----------


## mamaRita

Насчет психфака вчера удостоверилась в правоте твоих, Марина, слов: встретила одноклассницу, живет в Козельске, сейчас в аспирантуре на психфаке, разговорились - так у нее то же в подходе к ее 2.1 летнему малышу - естественно все! :Smile:  Сейчас озабочена вопросом детского сада (на будущее). Поэтому хочет открыть свой детский сад в Козельске!!! Я в восторге от нее! Это ж то, о чем мы в Калуге только мечтаем...

----------


## mamaRita

А для меня ЕР началось с беременности и желания родить конфортно и самой здорового ребенка. И чтобы оба пункта непременно. И пошёл ликбез. Самообучение. Но в итоге большое доверие к одной из "светил" нашей гинекологии и, скорее всего, неоправданный генипрал всю вторую половину беременности, привели к тому, что на 42й неделе меня запугали и я легла в патологию "ждать " родов... Ха-ха, интересно, кто-нибудь когда-то дождался? В общем все кончилось хорошо, не считая стимуляции простагландидами и эпизиотомии (малыш 3900). Но как только забеременела вторично, подумала: ну уж нееет, господа лекари-пекари! Хорошо,после меня все подруги порожали уже и одна из них ходила в Маматуту. Вот там-то,на Катиных лекциях, и сложилось все в единую картину, и путь стал очевиден. Серый родился без стимуляций и эпизиотомий, спокойно и хорошо (и пуповине отпульсировать дали).
Но идеи-то конечно возникли раньше из... самого естества, чтоли... Потому как странно было бы идти на роды без любимого мужа, странно не носить малыша все время на руках, не спать с ним и не кормить долго грудью. Странно было бы бояться его ИЗБАЛОВАТЬ ЛЮБОВЬЮ, как любят нас пугать... И я уверена, что нашим детям повезло больше, чем нам. Потому как мы НЕ БОИМСЯ.

----------


## kosharrr

О. у меня практическая психология вторая специальность  :Smile: ))))) И надеюсь мое ЭКС не помешает полному ЕР и воплощению моей мечты о ЕР в другом контексте(ест.родах )  :Smile: ))))

----------


## котенок

Мой путь начинался с поисков доводов для мужа, почему мы можем позволить себе ребенка. Живим одни, помощи неоткуда ждать, работает только он. Задала себе вопрос: сколько сейчас стоит ребенок и начала прочесывать инет. На его вопросы нашла ответы: он нужна коляска – я ему можно носить в тряпочке(могу сшить сама это просто), нужна кроватка – можно спать всем вместе, нужны бутылочки,соски,смесь – мы будем на на ГВ, потом будут нужны баночки детского питания – будем есть из общей тарелки(вроде здоровой пищей питаемся) и тд. Многое мне понравилось в ЕР и многое применяю на практике. Рожать, правда, поехала в роддом. Может и к лучшему что нерасматривала роды дома всерьез. Дома хорошо, все родное но…  Начиналось все хорошо, а когда оставалось несколько часов до завершения, схватки стали затихать. И кто знает как тогда все было. После рождения было конечно не так, как я себе представляла. Были проблемы и с ГВ, успели побыть и на ИВ, и жуткая депрессия. И когда я перестала метаться между стереотипами сегодняшнего времени и пошла по пути того что будет удобно мне и моему ребенку у нас все сразу наладилось.

----------


## Jazz

Вот-вот, mamaRita! Моя мама так и сказала после того, как я ей кинула несколько ссылок на статьи про ГВ, про ношение в слинге и про бяки-сОски: "Нас учили делать все совсем наоборот, и мы делали. Но как же повезло Тимошке, что вы делаете по-другому!"

----------


## mamaRita

:Smile: ) Какая у вас мама пргрессивная,Jazz! Моя и мужа в лучшем случае отмалчиваются. А тетя говорит:"Одни эксперименты!"  Это она о ЕР :Smile: ))) А у них в СССР что тогда было?..

----------


## Домик в деревне

*kosharrr*, мне думается, что все возможно при большом желании. на форуме есть юзер nezabudka, которая родила сама после КС. возможно, она расскажет подробно, как было дело.

*котенок*,  какие вы молодцы. я еще тогда прониклась, как вы сами справились с налаживанием вскармливания. вот кому потенциально нужно становиться консультантами по гв. всегда хочется верить тем людям, которые на своей шкуре знают, что такое справляться с трудностями. 

*Jazz*, у меня тоже мамы с двух сторон поддерживают. Моя мама сначала более чем скептически относилась, потом признала, что ребенок хорошо развивается и смышленый не по годам. Сейчас даже слинги мне шьет. Причем, сама предлагает =)

----------


## kazangi

Моя мама тоже нас поддерживает, особенно гв и слинг, ее несказанно радует, что можно одновременно и быть с ребенком и делать что-то. И не бегать с пузырьками и смесями. И еще она меня защищает от нападок "доброжелателей" по поводу длительности кормления, говорит "пусть кормит, сколько кормится"

----------


## Домик в деревне

kazangi, да, у меня тоже все очень классн относятся к тому, что мы кормимся. но изредка когда заходят разговоры о том, что буду кормить до самоотлучения, есть люди, которые качают головами и говорят, что уж до 3х лет-то это слишком, это уже в детсад ходить будет и как это. но я не теряюсь, говорю, что до института буду кормить, на этом все вопросы отпадают.

----------


## Missis_Gry

И мы шли-шли - и пришли... Тоже не сразу - постепенно,  можно даже сказать - "методом тыка"... Родственники и друзья не понимают,  и частенько критикуют,  особенно ГВ ( ах,  он уже такой большой,  пора зак анчивать) и слинг-рюкзак (делать нечего - на себе таскать,  когда коляски придумали) Благо муж во всем поддерживает  Рожали мы нашего сына вместе - тоже повод для разговоров))) Смесью мы не кормились ни дня, спим вместе - это же так здорово и так недолго длится! )) а сюда забрела после парада 2012, фото посмотреть - да так и осталась))) Была читателем-подпольщиком,  а сама писать стала совсем недавно))

----------


## yakudza

> И мы шли-шли - и пришли... Тоже не сразу - постепенно,  можно даже сказать - "методом тыка"... Родственники и друзья не понимают,  и частенько критикуют,  особенно ГВ ( ах,  он уже такой большой,  пора зак анчивать) и слинг-рюкзак (делать нечего - на себе таскать,  когда коляски придумали) Благо муж во всем поддерживает  Рожали мы нашего сына вместе - тоже повод для разговоров))) Смесью мы не кормились ни дня, спим вместе - это же так здорово и так недолго длится! )) а сюда забрела после парада 2012, фото посмотреть - да так и осталась))) Была читателем-подпольщиком,  а сама писать стала совсем недавно))


классно!))) Год и два - это уже большой для ГВ? Это они наших трёх-четырёх-леток не видели! Терпения Вам)))

----------


## Missis_Gry

> классно!))) Год и два - это уже большой для ГВ? Это они наших трёх-четырёх-леток не видели! Терпения Вам)))


Видели)) и 3-4-х и даже 5-леток))) я им специально фото показывала))) А терпения нам не занимать - спасибо!

----------


## Натусянич

Во время беременности я не заморачивалась чтением литературы про воспитание и уход за детьми. Ну не интересно мне это было. Не интересно. Ближе к концу оной, я была уверена, что ребетенка буду кормить грудью максимум до 6 месяцев, а в 1.5 года он уже пойдет в сад. Родила подруга ( freedom), совместный сон, ношение ребенка в слинге мною воспринималось как бзик. И только, отказ от пустышки я восприняла как что-то правильное. 
Родился сын и вот тут понеслось))). Первое время сын не мог захватить грудь, спасибо большое Жанне Федоровне с МГ, которая помогла нам наладить ГВ. Совместный сон - с первой ночи в роддоме, слинг со второго месяца жизни. Сначала неудобный матьехидновский, потом огромное количество слинг шарфов.
Сейчас сыну 1.2 года, от гв уходить не собираемся, спим вместе. Боюсь, что мне тяжелее будет от этого всего отвыкать, чем сыну. Ну не могу я пока спать без него, не могу!
Живем с родителями, сильно напрягает их непонимание пользы всего, что делаем. Иногда хочется взорваться и послать всех лесом.

----------


## freedom

О, да! Помню этот разговор во время одной из прогулок наших о "небывалой питательности" детской смеси, в качестве главного аргумента в пользу ИВ.  К большому сожалению многие только и стремятся к тому, чтобы до отвала накормить ребенка, а большего и не надо. Как я рада, что Матвею повезло с мамой! :Wink:

----------

